# Narrazioni dal peggior bar di Caracas, sbarcati da un cargo



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2015)

La narrazione che costruiamo della nostra vita costituisce la nostra identità.
A tutti, anche a quelli che si sono imbarcati o che hanno fatto il militare a Cuneo, sarà capitato di ritrovarsi a sorridere ascoltando narrazioni che vogliono creare un romanzo, un film o un fumetto (dipende anche dal fumetto).
Quello che ci fa sorridere è la sensazione di esagerazione nell'interpretazione del vissuto.
Ma il vostro vissuto voi lo interpretate come un dramma, una commedia o come?
C'è un genere per tutti.
Io sono per il romanzo/film romantico/drammatico con finale aperto.
Insomma, dopotutto, domani è un altro giorno!


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Un sogno....


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

Mi sono sempre sentita in un film drammatico, con tratti della tipica commedia americana...
Momenti di forte tensione emotiva alternati a momenti quasi comici.


----------



## spleen (25 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La narrazione che costruiamo della nostra vita costituisce la nostra identità.
> A tutti, anche a quelli che si sono imbarcati o che hanno fatto il militare a Cuneo, sarà capitato di ritrovarsi a sorridere ascoltando narrazioni che vogliono creare un romanzo, un film o un fumetto (dipende anche dal fumetto).
> Quello che ci fa sorridere è la sensazione di esagerazione nell'interpretazione del vissuto.
> *Ma il vostro vissuto voi lo interpretate come un dramma, una commedia o come?*
> ...


Hai presente il film ovosodo?


----------



## Fantastica (25 Giugno 2015)

Il mio registro è la commedia, talvolta malinconica alla Chaplin (Luci della città), talvolta intessuta di lazzi, frizzi, beffe, trivialità, secondo la nobile tradizione italiana che discende da Boccaccio, talvolta leggera e garbata e però caustica come un film di Wilder o, meglio ancora, di Lubitsch. Non sopporto le pose di chi si prende sul serio.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Allora*

Allora,un bel film di Maurizio Merli dal titolo:"roma si incazza"


----------



## Spot (25 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La narrazione che costruiamo della nostra vita costituisce la nostra identità.
> A tutti, anche a quelli che si sono imbarcati o che hanno fatto il militare a Cuneo, sarà capitato di ritrovarsi a sorridere ascoltando narrazioni che vogliono creare un romanzo, un film o un fumetto (dipende anche dal fumetto).
> Quello che ci fa sorridere è la sensazione di esagerazione nell'interpretazione del vissuto.
> Ma il vostro vissuto voi lo interpretate come un dramma, una commedia o come?
> ...


Io ho sempre avuto il difetto di non sapermi raccontare.
Comunque se dovessi scegliere qualcuno che lo faccia per me vorrei che ne uscisse una cosa un po' alla Beckett.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io ho sempre avuto il difetto di non sapermi raccontare.
> Comunque se dovessi scegliere qualcuno che lo faccia per me vorrei che ne uscisse una cosa un po' alla Beckett.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2015)

Ciao

di norma non mi racconto ... massimo qualche episodio. 

Non saprei. Dipende da quale aspetto scelgo e dallo stato d'animo ... 



sienne


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

un racconto umoristico, english style... tipo "Tre uomini in barca" di Jerome :singleeye:


----------



## Divì (25 Giugno 2015)

Due sono i film nel cui stile racconterei o ho raccontato me stessa: Harry ti presento Sally e La crisi! Di Coline Serreau.

Insomma, mai senza umorismo, anche tra le lacrime.


----------



## ipazia (25 Giugno 2015)

Bello questo 3d!! :up:

Mi piacciono le atmosfere dark. E mi ci trovo bene immersa. Anche un po' sanguinolente. 

Però poi mi piace mescolarci un po' di pensiero magico. E qualche guizzo di stupidità.


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bello questo 3d!! :up:
> 
> Mi piacciono le atmosfere dark. E mi ci trovo bene immersa. Anche un po' sanguinolente.
> 
> Però poi mi piace mescolarci un po' di pensiero magico. E qualche guizzo di stupidità.


Tendenzialmente sono le atmosfere che piacciono molto anche a me, poi mi trovo a metà strada tra Muccino e Ficarra e Picone...:unhappy::rotfl: 

Il lato dark è celato, quel genere lo esplicito raramente...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> un racconto umoristico, english style... tipo "Tre uomini in barca" di Jerome :singleeye:


Love jerome !!!!!!!


----------



## ipazia (25 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente sono le atmosfere che piacciono molto anche a me, poi mi trovo a metà strada tra Muccino e Ficarra e Picone...:unhappy::rotfl:
> 
> Il lato dark è celato, quel genere lo esplicito raramente...


Ma che...:rotfl::rotfl:

a me esce meglio il dark, e a volte il serio/serioso. Però tu la cazzara l'hai vista..:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma che...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> a me esce meglio il dark, e a volte il serio/serioso. Però tu la cazzara l'hai vista..:carneval:


E l'unione del dark con la cazzara carneval e la seriosa in effetti ti calza molto bene...


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La narrazione che costruiamo della nostra vita costituisce la nostra identità.
> A tutti, anche a quelli che si sono imbarcati o che hanno fatto il militare a Cuneo, sarà capitato di ritrovarsi a sorridere ascoltando narrazioni che vogliono creare un romanzo, un film o un fumetto (dipende anche dal fumetto).
> Quello che ci fa sorridere è la sensazione di esagerazione nell'interpretazione del vissuto.
> Ma il vostro vissuto voi lo interpretate come un dramma, una commedia o come?
> ...


boh.  a volte mi pare di stare in Trainspotting.


----------



## Spot (25 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.  a volte mi pare di stare in Trainspotting.


Il che è preoccupante.


----------



## ipazia (25 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E l'unione del dark con la cazzara carneval e la seriosa in effetti ti calza molto bene...


:carneval::carneval:

...il casino è quando è tutto insieme...e diventa cacofonia.:unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (25 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.  a volte mi pare di stare in Trainspotting.


e tu chi sei? (rifacendoti al film intendo)


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...il casino è quando è tutto insieme...e diventa cacofonia.:unhappy:


L'importante sono le percentuali alla fine...tutto insieme e misurato va bene, l'andare oltre in ogni aspetto poi è un casino!


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Love jerome !!!!!!!


i too :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (25 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'importante sono le percentuali alla fine...tutto insieme e misurato va bene, l'andare oltre in ogni aspetto *poi è un casino!*


A me lo dici..:rotfl::rotfl:

...è che quando il sistema è aperto, sono le variabili indipendenti a fare la differenza...e raramente questo è misurabile e misurato...ma è esattamente quello il bello


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> e tu chi sei? (rifacendoti al film intendo)


Lui è Johnny Swan, "madre superiora"... ci fornisce la dose di forum quotidiano


----------



## ipazia (25 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lui è Johnny Swan, "madre superiora"... ci fornisce la dose di forum quotidiano


...sono sul treno e sto sghignazzando da sola!!

ciao!!


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...sono sul treno e sto sghignazzando da sola!!
> 
> ciao!!


ciao ipa


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me lo dici..:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...è che quando il sistema è aperto, sono le variabili indipendenti a fare la differenza...e raramente questo è misurabile e misurato...ma è esattamente quello il bello


Tu pensa a me che quando mi ritrovo in un momento di pura ansia da melodramma italico, magari di quei momenti col fiatone o urlato, finisce sempre che salta fuori un momento in stile Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo, che non so mai se ridere o piangere...:facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Ecco anche "collateral"di tom cruise....mi rivedo molto in lui in quel film compresi i capelli...:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (25 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu pensa a me che quando mi ritrovo in un momento di pura ansia da melodramma italico, magari di quei momenti col fiatone o urlato, finisce sempre che salta fuori un momento in stile Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo, che non *so mai se ridere o piangere.*..:facepalm:



Tutte e due Nicka!!!

penso sia bellissimo quando si ride e si piange nello stesso momento. A tutti i livelli. 
A me piace un sacco quando mi succede..


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Il che è preoccupante.


abbastanza,sì.    ma quello che mi preoccupa è che non sono il solo ad avere questa sensazione.


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutte e due Nicka!!!
> 
> penso sia bellissimo quando si ride e si piange nello stesso momento. A tutti i livelli.
> A me piace un sacco quando mi succede..


Piace un sacco anche a me...


----------



## ipazia (25 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Piace un sacco anche a me...


Eh già..


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Io*



ipazia ha detto:


> Eh già..


Io non ci riesco,o piango o rido,e se mi viene da fare tutte e due le cose so stranito.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> abbastanza,sì.    ma quello che mi preoccupa è che non sono il solo ad avere questa sensazione.


Cioè ?


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ci riesco,o piango o rido,e se mi viene da fare tutte e due le cose so stranito.


A me è capitato, in momenti di forte stress emotivo. Di solito uno stress positivo però. Dico di solito perchè in realtà mi è successo anche in altri momenti.
Mi succede fin da quando ero piccola, una bella e forte emozione mi fa ridere e piangere contemporaneamente.
Cerco di trattenermi fino al limite, poi mi esce fuori quello strano verso tipo "hhiiiiiiiiiiiii" con i singhiozzoni dopo...e i colpi di tosse perchè poi mi viene da ridere e la risata col singhiozzo non va d'accordo...


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> A me è capitato, in momenti di forte stress emotivo. Di solito uno stress positivo però. Dico di solito perchè in realtà mi è successo anche in altri momenti.
> Mi succede fin da quando ero piccola, una bella e forte emozione mi fa ridere e piangere contemporaneamente.
> Cerco di trattenermi fino al limite, poi mi esce fuori quello strano verso tipo "hhiiiiiiiiiiiii" con i singhiozzoni dopo...e i colpi di tosse perchè poi mi viene da ridere e la risata col singhiozzo non va d'accordo...


Visto come te chiami è normale...


----------



## ipazia (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ci riesco,o piango o rido,e se mi viene da fare tutte e due le cose so stranito.


E stranito de che? 
Dolore e gioia in compresenza..è quasi pienezza dell'essere..


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Visto come te chiami è normale...


Se mai dovessi incontrarti ho paura di non reggere all'emozione e vedrai una pazza che non sa se ridere o piangere...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Appunto*



ipazia ha detto:


> E stranito de che?
> Dolore e gioia in compresenza..è quasi pienezza dell'essere..


Appunto,non sono abituato alla pienezza,assuefazione al tormento.


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,non sono abituato alla pienezza,assuefazione al tormento.


Difficile abituarcisi...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2015)

A parte Perplesso, vi vedete in una narrazione leggera, ironica.
Ma allora perché gli altri ci vedono raccontare del Cargo?


----------



## Spot (25 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu pensa a me che quando mi ritrovo in un momento di pura ansia da melodramma italico, magari di quei momenti col fiatone o urlato, finisce sempre che salta fuori un momento in stile Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo, che non so mai se ridere o piangere...:facepalm:


Succede anche a me. Sempre.
Anzi, diciamo che più è alta la pateticità del momento più saltano agli occhi i dettagli comici (o grotteschi) più stridenti. Ma spesso tali da sembrar scelti ad arte eh.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Se mai dovessi incontrarti ho paura di non reggere all'emozione e vedrai una pazza che non sa se ridere o piangere...:rotfl:


Sono un timidello,tranquilla....:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (25 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me è capitato, in momenti di forte stress emotivo. Di solito uno stress positivo però. Dico di solito perchè in realtà mi è successo anche in altri momenti.
> Mi succede fin da quando ero piccola, una bella e forte emozione mi fa ridere e piangere contemporaneamente.
> Cerco di trattenermi fino al limite, poi mi esce fuori quello strano verso tipo "hhiiiiiiiiiiiii" con i singhiozzoni dopo...e i colpi di tosse perchè poi mi viene da ridere e la risata col singhiozzo non va d'accordo...


Per me invece è proprio compresenza di dolore e gioia. Ed e consolante lasciarle fluire insieme...e mi ci abbandono ultimamente a quel sentire. Sembra una coccola


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte Perplesso, vi vedete in una narrazione leggera, ironica.
> Ma allora perché gli altri ci vedono raccontare del Cargo?


A saperlo...
Ma alla fine importa come ci vediamo noi o come ci vedono gli altri?
Risposta scontata, mi verrebbe da dire...ma così scontata non è.
Che gli altri non vedano il lato ironico che riconosco io in me stessa non è importante, perchè quel lato ironico lo vedo io ed è funzionale a me. Del resto una battuta di un comico non fa ridere chiunque...
Ognuno ha la sua percezione del dramma, dell'ironia, della commedia, etc...


----------



## ipazia (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,non sono abituato alla pienezza,assuefazione al tormento.


Ho detto quasi io.

E nn è emozione che investe e diventa scarico nervoso. È presenza quieta. E lasciar fluire. Con calma.


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per me invece è proprio compresenza di dolore e gioia. Ed e consolante lasciarle fluire insieme...e mi ci abbandono ultimamente a quel sentire. Sembra una coccola


La compresenza l'ho provata. Raramente a dire il vero, non so se dirti per fortuna o purtroppo perchè in effetti mi destabilizza. Allo stesso tempo se ti ci lasci andare è quasi piacevole, hai ragione, sembra una coccola perchè ti spogli completamente nell'anima.
Ma per quanto mi riguarda sono momenti, non so come sarebbe abbandonarmici un po' di più.
Non mi stranirebbe, ma mi destabilizzerebbe decisamente.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> Ho detto quasi io.
> 
> E nn è emozione che investe e diventa scarico nervoso. È presenza quieta. E lasciar fluire. Con calma.


Calma?io non sono calmo neanche quando dormo...sono leggero...sono tranquillo solo quando corro in macchina...:rotfl:li mi rilasso...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte Perplesso, vi vedete in una narrazione leggera, ironica.
> Ma allora perché gli altri ci vedono raccontare del Cargo?


perchè sono miopi   è una barca a remi :carneval:


----------



## Spot (25 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte Perplesso, vi vedete in una narrazione leggera, ironica.
> Ma allora perché gli altri ci vedono raccontare del Cargo?


Boh.
Per quanto mi riguarda l'importante è che la veda io l'ironia. Che è di per sè una cosa molto personale.


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Succede anche a me. Sempre.
> Anzi, diciamo che più è alta la pateticità del momento più saltano agli occhi i dettagli comici (o grotteschi) più stridenti. Ma spesso tali da sembrar scelti ad arte eh.


Questo è verissimo!!
Di quei pochi momenti in cui si sono mischiate davvero gioia e dolore io ricordo vividamente proprio i dettagli comici/grotteschi...
Che poi sono quelli che rendono certi ricordi piacevoli nonostante tutto dopo anni.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte Perplesso, vi vedete in una narrazione leggera, ironica.
> Ma allora perché gli altri ci vedono raccontare del Cargo?


Io mi vedo in una commedia ma con Sordi, quindi ironicamente amara. comunque vado a periodi


----------



## Spot (25 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo!!
> Di quei pochi momenti in cui si sono mischiate davvero gioia e dolore io ricordo vividamente proprio i dettagli comici/grotteschi...
> Che poi sono quelli che rendono certi ricordi piacevoli nonostante tutto dopo anni.


Esattamente.
Ricordo una scena lacrimosissima svoltasi in un wc, durante una scarica di cacarella del mio interlocutore.
(perdonatemi il dettaglio spatter, eh.)


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Ricordo una scena lacrimosissima svoltasi in un wc, durante una scarica di cacarella del mio interlocutore.
> (perdonatemi il dettaglio spatter, eh.)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vabbè però così non è giusto!! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La narrazione che costruiamo della nostra vita costituisce la nostra identità.
> A tutti, anche a quelli che si sono imbarcati o che hanno fatto il militare a Cuneo, sarà capitato di ritrovarsi a sorridere ascoltando narrazioni che vogliono creare un romanzo, un film o un fumetto (dipende anche dal fumetto).
> Quello che ci fa sorridere è la sensazione di esagerazione nell'interpretazione del vissuto.
> Ma il vostro vissuto voi lo interpretate come un dramma, una commedia o come?
> ...


oddio no, come Via col vento no.
Un romanzo... no.
A dire la verità io forse non do un'interpretazione della mia vita.
Quando è passato abbastanza tempo cerco di vederla per quello che è stata.
Nulla di eccezionale.
Drammi comuni a tutti.
Se proprio devo fare una similitudine, una commedia all'italiana, di quelle di una volta, girate in economia.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Giugno 2015)

Piangere e ridere nello stesso momento è umoristico nel senso pirandelliano del termine, cioè dimostra una scissione dell'io che non fa ridere, ma fa riflettere e provare pietà.
Invece l'umorismo alla Jerome è poco sensibbbbile e molto sensato.


----------



## Spot (25 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Piangere e ridere nello stesso momento è umoristico nel senso pirandelliano del termine, cioè dimostra una scissione dell'io che non fa ridere, ma fa riflettere e provare pietà.*
> Invece l'umorismo alla Jerome è poco sensibbbbile e molto sensato.


Il sentimento del contrario!


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Piangere e ridere nello stesso momento è umoristico nel senso pirandelliano del termine, cioè dimostra una scissione dell'io che non fa ridere, ma fa riflettere e provare pietà.
> *Invece l'umorismo alla Jerome è poco sensibbbbile e molto sensato*.


la scena della canzonetta comica tedesca è una delle più divertenti mai scritte


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A saperlo...
> Ma alla fine importa come ci vediamo noi o come ci vedono gli altri?
> Risposta scontata, mi verrebbe da dire...ma così scontata non è.
> Che gli altri non vedano il lato ironico che riconosco io in me stessa non è importante, perchè quel lato ironico lo vedo io ed è funzionale a me. Del resto una battuta di un comico non fa ridere chiunque...
> Ognuno ha la sua percezione del dramma, dell'ironia, della commedia, etc...


Se non siamo eremiti conta eccome. E poi se siamo rossi e ci crediamo bianchi il dubbio di non rappresentarci correttamente a noi stessi o agli altri dovremmo averlo.


----------



## Eratò (26 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La narrazione che costruiamo della nostra vita costituisce la nostra identità.
> A tutti, anche a quelli che si sono imbarcati o che hanno fatto il militare a Cuneo, sarà capitato di ritrovarsi a sorridere ascoltando narrazioni che vogliono creare un romanzo, un film o un fumetto (dipende anche dal fumetto).
> Quello che ci fa sorridere è la sensazione di esagerazione nell'interpretazione del vissuto.
> Ma il vostro vissuto voi lo interpretate come un dramma, una commedia o come?
> ...


Un film di Almodovar la mia storia.....


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non siamo eremiti conta eccome. E poi se siamo rossi e ci crediamo bianchi il dubbio di non rappresentarci correttamente a noi stessi o agli altri dovremmo averlo.


Secondo me bisogna anche valutare quella percentuale riguardo al concetto di "voglio mostrare questo agli altri", che non è secondario.
Io di me mostro quello che voglio e mostro lati di me a chi dico io diversi a seconda di chi ho davanti.
Ci sono persone che mi conoscono in un modo limitato e persone che conoscono lati più profondi.
C'è una superificie e c'è un mondo interiore, che è quello che custodisco e mostro a pochi.
La superficie sono sempre io ovviamente, non è qualcosa che non mi appartiene.


----------



## sienne (26 Giugno 2015)

Ciao

è vero, che ci possiamo mostrare da lati differenti. 
Ma sono pur sempre conducibili alla nostra personalità. 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La compresenza l'ho provata. Raramente a dire il vero, non so se dirti per fortuna o purtroppo perchè in effetti mi destabilizza. Allo stesso tempo se ti ci lasci andare è quasi piacevole, hai ragione, sembra una coccola perchè ti spogli completamente nell'anima.
> Ma per quanto mi riguarda sono momenti, non so come sarebbe abbandonarmici un po' di più.
> Non mi stranirebbe, ma mi destabilizzerebbe decisamente.


Io penso che una buona relazione con la destabilizzazione sia importante per vivere bene il fluire del presente. 

Per immergersi nello scorrere delle cose, lasciandole andare, senza aggrapparsi ad una ricerca di stabilità che a me sembra sempre più illusione. 

poi ovviamente io parlo sempre e solamente per me. E non mi interessa l'assoluto. 

L'aveva detta bene oscuro, quando parlava di un filo sottile su cui si cammina in precario equilibrio. Riguarda il dirsi la verità. Per me.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Un film di tinto brass....sulla chiappe der culo.


----------



## Eratò (26 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è vero, che ci possiamo mostrare da lati differenti.
> Ma sono pur sempre conducibili alla nostra personalità.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Piangere e ridere nello stesso momento è umoristico nel senso pirandelliano del termine, *cioè dimostra una scissione dell'io* che non fa ridere, ma fa riflettere e provare pietà.
> Invece l'umorismo alla Jerome è poco sensibbbbile e molto sensato.


o incontro conoscitivo e accogliente con le parti di cui il sè, non l'io, è composto. 

Gli assoluti...riguardano la produzione umana. Dal mio punto di vista. 

E sono adatti, appunto, ai bar di caracas


----------



## Eratò (26 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me bisogna anche valutare quella percentuale riguardo al concetto di "voglio mostrare questo agli altri", che non è secondario.
> Io di me mostro quello che voglio e mostro lati di me a chi dico io diversi a seconda di chi ho davanti.
> Ci sono persone che mi conoscono in un modo limitato e persone che conoscono lati più profondi.
> C'è una superificie e c'è un mondo interiore, che è quello che custodisco e mostro a pochi.
> La superficie sono sempre io ovviamente, non è qualcosa che non mi appartiene.


Io alla fine mi stanco e faccio vedere tutti i miei lati...Avanti,indietro e di profilo:mexican:


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non siamo eremiti conta eccome. E poi se siamo rossi e ci crediamo bianchi il dubbio di non rappresentarci correttamente a noi stessi o agli altri dovremmo averlo.


E io sono d'accordo con te. 

Ma penso sia una questione complessa, che riguarda il raccontarsi la propria storia, riconoscerne gli abbellimenti e gli abbruttimenti, riconoscere la propria posizione nelle diverse fasi e riconoscersi nell'immagine che si ha ai propri occhi interiori e poi in quelli esteriori che ci proiettano nel mondo.  

E questo riguarda l'essere e il voler essere. E spedisce anche nei condizionamenti e nei contro-condizionamenti. 

E fondamentalmente all'ascolto profondo di sè, che è entrare nel proprio vuoto, sedersi e semplicemente ascoltare senza dover risolvere, dimostrare o accomodare. E poi lasciar andare. Se è il caso. 

 E lo sguardo, il proprio e quello del'altro, può essere uno specchio distorto in cui perdersi a volte. O in cui lasciar nascere i dubbi per ascoltarsi.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Giugno 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> o incontro conoscitivo e accogliente con le parti di cui il sè, non l'io, è composto.
> 
> Gli assoluti...riguardano la produzione umana. Dal mio punto di vista.
> 
> E sono adatti, appunto, ai bar di caracas


Sospetto che l'atto del ridere non pertenga al Sé, ma solo all'Io. Non si ride in modo irriflesso, a meno che non si soffra il solletico; per questo trovo inquietante la lacrima mescolata al riso. Anzi, per dirla tutta, lo trovo isterico.
Del resto, il piangere ha poco a che fare col dolore.
Il pianto del dolore è sempre e solo senza lacrime.


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sospetto che l'atto del ridere non pertenga al Sé, ma solo all'Io. Non si ride in modo irriflesso, a meno che non si soffra il solletico; per questo trovo inquietante la lacrima mescolata al riso. Anzi, per dirla tutta, lo trovo isterico.
> Del resto, il piangere ha poco a che fare col dolore.
> Il pianto del dolore è sempre e solo senza lacrime.


Sei molto assoluta nelle tue certezze, e non ho la minima intenzione di turbartene alcuna. 

Io sto imparando che si può ridere anche della tenerezza per il proprio dolore. Quando lo si sta lasciando andare senza aggrapparsi. Ed è un riso dolce e affettuoso. Un abbraccio. 
E per me è sia accettazione sia tenerezza verso di se stessi.
Consolazione. E intimità. E pace.
Sedersi, abbracciarsi, e lasciar fluire le emozioni. Lasciando anche spazio alla mescolanza. 

Ma capisco che si stia parlando di aria fritta in realtà. Io, che di certezze non ne ho e sto adorando lasciar parlare i dubbi (cit.), non ho interesse a definire. Preferisco descrivere. E le descrizioni si sa, salvo diversa indicazione, sono soggettive.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la scena della canzonetta comica tedesca è una delle più divertenti mai scritte


Si davvero  ma anche la preparazione dei bagagli in " tre uomini in barca....." E il saluto del circondario ai viaggiatori il giorno della partenza è irresistibile.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Giugno 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei molto assoluta nelle tue certezze, e non ho la minima intenzione di turbartene alcuna.
> 
> Io sto imparando che si può ridere anche della tenerezza per il proprio dolore. Quando lo si sta lasciando andare senza aggrapparsi. Ed è un riso dolce e affettuoso. Un abbraccio.
> E per me è sia accettazione sia tenerezza verso di se stessi.
> ...


E' interessante il contenuto di questo post. Osservo che il tuo stile di scrittura è in ontraddizione con l'affermare che non hai certezze, perché abbondi di punti, come se proprio volessi ogni volta scrivere una frase lapidaria. 
Non c'è nessuna polemica in questa mia osservazione, solo deformazione professionale; sono molto attenta a come si scrive, perché per esperienza e per abitudine ritengo che nella vita in generale conti più il "come" del "che cosa"... Io non ho certezze, ma sicuramente ho convinzioni, e mi piace metterle sul tavolo con interlocutori che mi "dicono" qualcosa


----------



## ipazia (27 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' interessante il contenuto di questo post. Osservo che il tuo stile di scrittura è in ontraddizione con l'affermare che non hai certezze, perché abbondi di punti, come se proprio volessi ogni volta scrivere una frase lapidaria.
> Non c'è nessuna polemica in questa mia osservazione, solo deformazione professionale; sono molto attenta a come si scrive, perché per esperienza e per abitudine ritengo che nella vita in generale conti più il "come" del "che cosa"... Io non ho certezze, ma sicuramente ho convinzioni, e mi piace metterle sul tavolo con interlocutori che mi "dicono" qualcosa


Hai ragione. Sto usando un sacco di punti in questo periodo. E non solo nello scritto. 

Ci ragionavo anche io. Stan cambiando un sacco di cose. Uso tempi verbali che usavo raramente. Fra l'altro. 

come dicevo ridacchiando in altri post, sto facendo lunghi dialoghi col brucaliffo...e dopo il bianconiglio è anche rilassante. 

Penso mi servano, i punti, per fissare, cose, sensazioni, emozioni nello scorrere. Più che essere lapidaria. Che non sento desiderio di lapidarietà (esiste?), ma anzi, ogni struttura troppo rigida mi stringe la gola ultimamente. 
Ma sono ipotesi mentre mi guardo...

Per quanto riguarda le convinzioni...ne ho molto poche in questo periodo. E quelle che ho sono costantemente in revisione. 

Ma questo è pensiero magico all'opera :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (27 Giugno 2015)

Ma esiste qualcuno che abbia certezze?Chiunque pensa e ragiona sa bene che le certezze e le convinzioni scorrono come l'acqua di fiume....


----------



## ipazia (27 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma esiste qualcuno che abbia certezze?Chiunque pensa e ragiona sa bene che le certezze e le convinzioni scorrono come l'acqua di fiume....


E per rientrare IT, entrare in quel fiume in presenza di sè, con un storia storicizzata e riconosciuta, anche nelle sue parti romanzate, e accettata con tenerezza e amorevolezza...è tutt'altro che scontato e banale...


----------



## Eratò (27 Giugno 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E per rientrare IT, entrare in quel fiume in presenza di sè, con un storia storicizzata e riconosciuta, anche nelle sue parti romanzate, e accettata con tenerezza e amorevolezza...è tutt'altro che scontato e banale...


Non ho mai pensato che lo fosse veramente...Ci vuole capacità d'introspezione,anima e corpo per farlo e tanto coraggio.Tutti elementi tuttaltro che banali e scontati...


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma esiste qualcuno che abbia certezze?Chiunque pensa e ragiona sa bene che le certezze e le convinzioni scorrono come l'acqua di fiume....



Ciao

concordo ... 

Le certezze servono puntualmente, per poter stabilire come continuare. 
Un punto della situazione ogni tanto va fatto ... 



sienne


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me bisogna anche valutare quella percentuale riguardo al concetto di "voglio mostrare questo agli altri", che non è secondario.
> Io di me mostro quello che voglio e mostro lati di me a chi dico io diversi a seconda di chi ho davanti.
> Ci sono persone che mi conoscono in un modo limitato e persone che conoscono lati più profondi.
> C'è una superificie e c'è un mondo interiore, che è quello che custodisco e mostro a pochi.
> La superficie sono sempre io ovviamente, non è qualcosa che non mi appartiene.


Questo è quello che credi tu.

Io credo che siamo tutti molto più decifrabili di quel che crediamo.
Era proprio questo che intendevo dire che il thread.
Per difendere la nostra interiorità, sempre delicata e fragile, mostriamo solo parti di noi, o meglio le mettiamo in luce, ma questo avviene volontariamente, quello che invece gli altri vedono è quello ma anche altro.
Quante volte non smontiamo la narrazione altrui per educazione e per rispetto ma anche per il timore che anche loro potrebbero avere intravisto quello che abbiamo cercato di celare?

Il dire  "non sai! La mia vita è un romanzo, ci sono esperienze e dolori infiniti" è l'equivalente del cargo battente bandiera liberiana. Ognuno ha il proprio cargo ma lo proteggiamo perché per gli altri è SOLO vita, come quella di tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un film di tinto brass....sulla chiappe der culo.


Allora hai qualcosa in comune con il conte.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io alla fine mi stanco e faccio vedere tutti i miei lati...Avanti,indietro e di profilo:mexican:


Mi piaci tanto


----------



## ipazia (27 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato che lo fosse veramente...Ci vuole capacità d'introspezione,anima e corpo per farlo e tanto coraggio.*Tutti elementi tuttaltro che banali e scontati.*..



io per un periodo invece sì. L'ho proprio pensato che lo fossero. Narrazione stile comics, supereroi!!

Sbagliavo.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Giugno 2015)

Ipazia. Tu sei meravigliosa. Ti ammiro. Ti leggo come un libro che vorrei non finisse mai.
Un gran bel libro. 
Ma come fai? 
Chi è sto imbecille che t'ha lasciata andare?
Non smettere di scrivere e pensare e analizzare mai.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma esiste qualcuno che abbia certezze?Chiunque pensa e ragiona sa bene che le certezze e le convinzioni scorrono come l'acqua di fiume....


L'unica certezza è la morte, in effetti.


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che credi tu.
> 
> Io credo che siamo tutti molto più decifrabili di quel che crediamo.
> Era proprio questo che intendevo dire che il thread.
> ...


Ti dirò, a volte è capitato che qualcuno mi dicesse cosa aveva visto in me. Come pensava che io potessi realmente essere al di là di quello che mostravo.
Posso dirti che il granchio è stato preso diverse volte.
Certo, alcuni hanno visto qualcosa e mi hanno guardata dentro e sono arrivati a toccare corde che in tanti non hanno nemmemo mai intuito potessero esserci. Forse in quei casi le mie difese sono un po' calate, forse erano persone con cui mi sono trovata davanti ad uno specchio perchè ci siamo riconosciute, non lo so.
Non è questione di "la mia vita è un romanzo", la mia vita non è un romanzo, non è un film, è la mia vita semplicemente, ma io di questo sono ben consapevole. Così diversa da tutte le vite che mi gravitano attorno, ma così simile allo stesso tempo.
Quello che forse mi infastidisce un po' è che sulla base di due cose che io posso dire o far capire ci si possa creare un'immagine di Nicka che non corrisponde alla realtà dei fatti. Realtà, non idea che io ho di me.
Per quanto mi riguarda gli altri possono vedere quello che vogliono, possono decidere che io sono quella che pensano. Va bene, finchè non fanno realmente parte della mia vita, della mia cerchia, del mio vissuto, va benissimo così.
Continuassero a pensare di avermi decifrata.
Del resto anche io ho la pretesa di decifrare la gente.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello che forse mi infastidisce un po' è che sulla base di due cose che io posso dire o far capire ci si possa creare un'immagine di Nicka che non corrisponde alla realtà dei fatti. Realtà, non idea che io ho di me.


Non capisco tutta questa distanza tra realtà e idea. Secondo me, se mai esiste un confine, è labile e l'idea viene dalla realtà e la realtà dall'idea.


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non capisco tutta questa distanza tra realtà e idea. Secondo me, se mai esiste un confine, è labile e l'idea viene dalla realtà e la realtà dall'idea.


Minchia, hai letto oltre le 3 righe! Un plauso! 

Il confine è labile, ma la gente è superficiale il più delle volte. O perchè lo è e basta o per comodità o per pigrizia o per semplicissimo disinteresse.
A me è capitato diverse volte di sentirmi dire "io non pensavo tu fossi così"...ero in un modo e l'idea che aveva la persona era assolutamente avulsa dalla realtà.


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2015)

*Scusa*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora hai qualcosa in comune con il conte.


E chi sarebbe sto conte?Un nuovo utente?:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E chi sarebbe sto conte?Un nuovo utente?:rotfl:


Mi non so. :rotfl:


----------



## isabel (29 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che credi tu.
> 
> Io credo che siamo tutti molto più decifrabili di quel che crediamo.
> Era proprio questo che intendevo dire che il thread.
> ...



È vero che le persone interessate e curiose vedono più di quel che vorremmo ma è altrettanto vero che molti proiettano loro stessi, pertanto quel che vedono sono solo e soltanto parti di loro stessi.
È difficile distinguere cosa di quel che gli altri leggono in noi è frutto di proiezione e cosa di acume; ma provare a discriminare le letture di noi in questo senso è anche un utile strumento di analisi, per me.     


Scusate per la faccina: si è piazzata lì e non riesco a toglierla.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2015)

isabel ha detto:


> È vero che le persone interessate e curiose vedono più di quel che vorremmo ma è altrettanto vero che molti proiettano loro stessi, pertanto quel che vedono sono solo e soltanto parti di loro stessi.
> È difficile distinguere cosa di quel che gli altri leggono in noi è frutto di proiezione e cosa di acume; ma provare a discriminare le letture di noi in questo senso è anche un utile strumento di analisi, per me.
> 
> 
> Scusate per la faccina: si è piazzata lì e non riesco a toglierla.


Concordo ci sono parti di noi che non vogliamo vedere e quando ce le illuminano gli altri le neghiamo. Non si finisce mai di conoscersi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia, hai letto oltre le 3 righe! Un plauso!
> 
> Il confine è labile, ma la gente è superficiale il più delle volte. O perchè lo è e basta o per comodità o per pigrizia o per semplicissimo disinteresse.
> A me è capitato diverse volte di sentirmi dire "io non pensavo tu fossi così"...ero in un modo e l'idea che aveva la persona era assolutamente avulsa dalla realtà.


Negli altri noi vediamo ciò che ci piace che siano, il più delle volte.
Per questo, quando vediamo un'immagine positiva siamo spesso meno appagati e sicuri di quando vediamo un'immagine negativa: il negativo rispetto a noi ci tranquillizza quando ci è estraneo.


----------



## brenin (3 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che credi tu.
> 
> Io credo che siamo tutti molto più decifrabili di quel che crediamo.
> Era proprio questo che intendevo dire che il thread.
> ...


Si, è vero, delle volte possiamo essere molto più decifrabili di quel che pensiamo. E non tanto per nostri comportamenti "diversi" dal solito, penso io, ma forse anche per "merito" dell'interlocutore chje sa ascoltare,capire,che rimane sulla nostra "lunghezza d'onda" senza voli pindarici ed amenità varie. Questi interlocutori,difficili da trovare,possono decisamente mettere all'inizio in imbarazzo o, quantomeno, spingerci a delle riflessioni.....


----------



## brenin (3 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' interessante il contenuto di questo post. Osservo che il tuo stile di scrittura è in ontraddizione con l'affermare che non hai certezze, perché abbondi di punti, come se proprio volessi ogni volta scrivere una frase lapidaria.
> Non c'è nessuna polemica in questa mia osservazione, solo deformazione professionale; sono molto attenta a come si scrive, perché per esperienza e per abitudine ritengo che nella vita in generale conti più il "come" del "che cosa"... Io non ho certezze, ma sicuramente ho convinzioni, e mi piace metterle sul tavolo con interlocutori che mi "dicono" qualcosa


In merito alla punteggiatura,non la vedo così. Secondo me, ,esprime esattamente il contrario: immaginando un discorso "verbale" e non scritto,considero quelle pause ( rappresentate,nello scritto, da un punto ) come intercalare in attesa delle deduzioni dell'interlocutore, pause che consentono alla controparte un approfondimento del concetto/i  espressi sino a quel momento ed eventuali repliche. Sempre soggettivamente parlando mi sembra,nel contesto generale,che il contenuto/messaggio del suo scritto denoti o faccia presumere esattamente l'opposto viste le considerazioni finali.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> In merito alla punteggiatura,non la vedo così. Secondo me, ,esprime esattamente il contrario: immaginando un discorso "verbale" e non scritto,considero quelle pause ( rappresentate,nello scritto, da un punto ) come intercalare in attesa delle deduzioni dell'interlocutore, pause che consentono alla controparte un approfondimento del concetto/i  espressi sino a quel momento ed eventuali repliche. Sempre soggettivamente parlando mi sembra,nel contesto generale,che il contenuto/messaggio del suo scritto denoti o faccia presumere esattamente l'opposto viste le considerazioni finali.


Mettere il punto, fare il punto, sono modi di dire che implicano una perentorietà. I punti di sospensione hanno la funzione che dici qui. Quello che di solito scrive la nostra amica di forum è infatti estremamente articolato e non somiglia per niente a un balbettio, o a un singhiozzo.


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> In merito alla punteggiatura,non la vedo così. Secondo me, ,esprime esattamente il contrario: immaginando un discorso "verbale" e non scritto,considero quelle pause ( rappresentate,nello scritto, da un punto ) come intercalare in attesa delle deduzioni dell'interlocutore, pause che consentono alla controparte un approfondimento del concetto/i  espressi sino a quel momento ed eventuali repliche. Sempre soggettivamente parlando mi sembra,nel contesto generale,che il contenuto/messaggio del suo scritto denoti o faccia presumere esattamente l'opposto viste le considerazioni finali.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Mettere il punto, fare il punto, sono modi di dire che implicano una perentorietà. I punti di sospensione hanno la funzione che dici qui. Quello che di solito scrive la nostra amica di forum è infatti estremamente articolato e non somiglia per niente a un balbettio, o a un singhiozzo.


Provo a dire la mia. Senza interpretare. O almeno provandoci. 

come dicevo a fantastica, per me mettere un punto non è definire. O meglio, non è definire in assoluto. 
E' fermare lo scorrere. Tenere fermo il pensiero. 
Per poterlo riguardare anche più e più volte. 

E in questo momento, più che in altri, mi è necessario per non perdermi. Per fermarmi nello scorrere del sentire e del pensare. 

E non balbetto, no. Tendenzialmente se non so cosa dire o come dirlo, me ne sto zitta o lascio emergere la cazzara che giochetta con le parole. 

E sui singhiozzi, non sono ancora capace di avere testimoni ai miei singhiozzi. 
Un  po' come non sono capace di fare rutti che non siano un "burp" da damina dell'ottocento. 

Conto di imparare però. O almeno mi ci sto impegnando. 

Quindi concordo con Brenin nell'interpretazione di me. 
Ho sempre più bisognoi di interlocutori che "mi sappiano entrare" e che lo facciano con schiettezza e tutta la verità che gli è possibile. Anche a costo di un calcio nei denti. 
Non ho ancora lasciato il combattere. Quei punti, in presenza, spesso corrispondo ad una posizione di guardia. 
Fisica e mentale. Aspetto. E sono attenta.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quei punti, in presenza, spesso corrispondo ad una posizione di guardia.
> Fisica e mentale. Aspetto. E sono attenta.


Ecco la nota che colgo io nei "punti" ! (e che mi impedisce di "accoglierti", peraltro...)


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco la nota che colgo io nei "punti" ! (*e che mi impedisce di "accoglierti", peraltro...*)



...e non solo a te, anche a me a volte 

La guardia non è perentorietà. E neanche assoluto. Però.
La guardia è presenza attiva. E' posizionamento nello spazio e nel tempo. Innanzitutto in quelli interiori.
E non è fissità. Ma anzi. E' attenzione al movimento. E' tensione. Positiva nella mia percezione. 

Ed è non-abbandono. 
Una buona guardia, sto imparando, riguarda il lasciar fluire distanza e vicinanza ed anche l'abbandono a sè. 
Sono novizia in questo. 

Ma l'abbandono, per ora, per me, è cosa riservata. Intima e confidente. E lo concedo quasi mai. 
L'accoglienza riguarda l'abbandono. Non penso si possa accogliere un non-abbandono. 
Un non-abbandono, lo si può solo accettare e incontrare se si vuole. 
Ma non ho le idee molto chiare a riguardo a dire la verità


----------



## Fantastica (3 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e non solo a te, anche a me a volte
> 
> La guardia non è perentorietà. E neanche assoluto. Però.
> La guardia è presenza attiva. E' posizionamento nello spazio e nel tempo. Innanzitutto in quelli interiori.
> ...


Ti dico la mia sensazione. Leggere i tuoi post come leggere il foglio illustrativo di un farmaco molto efficace e di cui non si dispone e la cui formula è ignota a chi dovrebbe prenderlo ... Non ho metafora migliore, e non so se puoi fartene qualcosa


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti dico la mia sensazione. Leggere i tuoi post come leggere il foglio illustrativo di un farmaco molto efficace e di cui non si dispone e la cui formula è ignota a chi dovrebbe prenderlo ... Non ho metafora migliore, e non so se puoi fartene qualcosa


E' un ottima metafora. più di quanto tu possa immaginare. 
Sappi che mi è anche stato detto che sembro un pc ...e mi ha anche affascinato per qualche tempo quella definizione di me.  

Che è poi la realtà del percorrere percorrendosi, la tua metafora. 
Si possono raccontare. A volte le parole non bastano a raccogliere le sensazioni e ad esprimerle. 

Perchè la formula è ignota anche a chi il farmaco lo sta componendo. 
E sai, forse l'ingrediente fondamentale è proprio l'ignoto. 

Lasciare il conosciuto per addentrarsi nello sconosciuto. 
Ma il conosciuto e lo sconosciuto sono di ognuno. Raramente sono condivisibili. A volte capita di scontrarsi con riconoscimenti profondi, istintivi che attivano. E che non hanno bisogno esattamente delle parole. perchè ne creano di nuove. 

Credo che ciò di cui spesso si scrive qui, niente abbia a che vedere con una formula. Credo che la condivisione di formule possa però attivare lampi, intuizioni, visioni, mentre ognuno si costruisce la sua. 

O perlomeno, io sono in un punto della mia formula in cui non riesco a far altro se non raccontare. Spiegare è troppo. Essere anche utile...è liberatorio non doverlo essere per me. Come è liberatorio non essere cura.


----------



## spleen (3 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e non solo a te, anche a me a volte
> 
> La guardia non è perentorietà. E neanche assoluto. Però.
> La guardia è presenza attiva. E' posizionamento nello spazio e nel tempo. Innanzitutto in quelli interiori.
> ...


....... non fare niente, dormi, riposa nel grembo del drago, sogna!

ciao


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> ....... non fare niente, dormi, riposa nel grembo del drago, sogna!
> 
> ciao


....sì 

ciao


----------



## brenin (6 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e non solo a te, anche a me a volte
> 
> La guardia non è perentorietà. E neanche assoluto. Però.
> La guardia è presenza attiva. E' posizionamento nello spazio e nel tempo. Innanzitutto in quelli interiori.
> ...


Un pensiero in merito a come si potrebbe intendere  l'abbandono.....

- non è obbligatoria la presenza di un'altra persona, se non come eventuale "guida" momentanea nel senso che ci si può abbandonare in presenza di "un altro" ma non "a un altro " ;
- l'abbandonarsi non è un'attività volontaria: una persona non può scegliere di abbandonarsi, si possono creare condizioni che facilitano l'abbandono, ma non si può fare in modo che avvenga con certezza;
- la direzione ultima dell'abbandonarsi è la scoperta della propria identità,del proprio senso di sè,della propria interezza;
- nell'abbandonarsi c'è assenza di dominio e di controllo;
- l'esperienza di abbandonarsi può facilitare le esperienza della trascendenza e dell' accettazione.
-


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Un pensiero in merito a come si potrebbe intendere  l'abbandono.....
> 
> - non è obbligatoria la presenza di un'altra persona, se non come eventuale "guida" momentanea nel senso che ci si può abbandonare in presenza di "un altro" ma non "a un altro " ;
> - l'abbandonarsi non è un'attività volontaria: una persona non può scegliere di abbandonarsi, si possono creare condizioni che facilitano l'abbandono, ma non si può fare in modo che avvenga con certezza;
> ...


...sto sperimentando diverse modalità di abbandono...o almeno tentativi. 
Che assenza di dominio e controllo è roba ostica per me ancora. 

e non ne so ancora scrivere bene di questa cosa dell'abbandono. Sono novizia. 
..continua a scrivere. Mi piace il tuo approccio! 

Però nei miei miti c'è una sufficiente presenza da potermi abbandonare all'altro (intenso nel senso più ampio del termine, altro da me. Che sia persona o vita) in presenza di me, senza esercitare dominio e controllo. presenza che non ha bisogno di se stessa..o forse del'affermazione di sè...ma è un mito per ora


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...sto sperimentando diverse modalità di abbandono...o almeno tentativi.
> Che assenza di dominio e controllo è roba ostica per me ancora.
> 
> e non ne so ancora scrivere bene di questa cosa dell'abbandono. Sono novizia.
> ...


Ho pensato di vedere/considerare  l'abbandono come punto di arrivo,e non di partenza. Nel senso di "preparare il terreno" affinchè possa succedere. Ed alla base affinchè questo possa succedere ci deve essere - a mio avviso - un buon equilibrio interiore.
Lasciando per un attimo da parte Heidegger,vorrei provare a fare un mix tra oriente ed occidente,nel senso di culture od aspetti culturali legati allo specifico tema. I giapponesi,ma potrei citare gli indiani od i cinesi,vedono la "pazienza" come equilibrio interiore. Per loro essa è molto importante. Chi è paziente è forte. Pazienza vuol dire trattenere le tendenze alle 7 emozioni: odio,adorazione,gioia,angoscia,collera,dolore,paura. Se non si lascia via libera - secondo loro - a queste sette, sarete "pazienti" e presto si capirà la sostanza delle cose e si potrà essere in armonia con chi e cosa ci circonda,per l'eternità.  Per semplificare cito alcuni brani tratti da un libro di Vimala Thakar :
" Bisogna imparare che cos'è l'osservazione. Se io sono colui  che esperisce, allora verrò coinvolto nel processo di esperire, e non sarò  capace di osservare il movimento della mente. [...]
 Mentre sedevamo per qualche minuto in silenzio, dovete aver notato il pianto di  un bambino. La mente faceva resistenza? Se la mente resiste allora c'è una  frizione, e la frizione sfocia nella noia e nell'irritazione, e lo stato di  osservazione va perduto. Ogni reazione nasce dalla resistenza. [...] Non  resistete [...]. Avete mai notato le resistenze agli eventi della vita? [...]  L'emozione crea una resistenza, una divisione. Voi volete interpretare l'evento,  identificarlo, riconoscerlo, valutarlo, dargli un'etichetta e collocarlo nella  memoria sotto qualche categoria, in modo che tale esperienza vi sia utile per  un'ulteriore interpretazione degli eventi. Desideriamo avere una difesa, e le  esperienze sono parte del meccanismo di difesa, così come lo è la conoscenza.  Abbiamo paura di essere esposti alla vita, di vivere in uno stato di innocenza,  di assoluta, incondizionata vulnerabilità al nudo tocco della vita così com'è  [...]. Vogliamo coltivare le resistenze, acquisire risposte sotto forma di  esperienza, immagazzinarle nella memoria, cosicché si possa aprire il cassetto o  lo schedario della memoria, riferirsi a esso ogni qualvolta ci sia una sfida e  tirar fuori la risposta condizionata. [...]
 Avete notato quanto è monca, sbilanciata la crescita dell'uomo? Egli ha  raffinato il cervello perdendo l'eleganza della semplicità; ha perso la capacità  di guardare le cose senza nessun movente, con innocenza, senza trasformare  l'atto e l'oggetto di osservazione in un mezzo volto a un fine. L'eleganza, la  bellezza della semplicità e dell'innocenza sono perse per l'uomo. Occorre  crescere verso la vulnerabilità, la tenerezza, la duttilità della meditazione e  allora soltanto l'uomo sarà degno del proprio nome.
 [...] L'uomo vive in uno stato più o meno nevrotico. Le nostre risposte sono  inibite, le nostre percezioni condizionate. Non c'è alcuna spontaneità nella  vita. Soltanto un processo meccanico di reazione in conformità con il  condizionamento, la tradizione, le ambizioni, i movimenti personali e così via.  [...]
Occorre stare quietamente con se stessi per un po' di tempo a osservare il  movimento del pensiero, nello stato di osservazione. Bisogna impararlo, perché,  non appena vi ponete nello stato di osservazione, riemerge la vecchia abitudine  dell'introspezione, della valutazione. In una frazione di secondo lo stato di  osservazione può andar perduto: allora diventate il giudice, colui che fa, colui  che esperisce. Bisogna educarsi di giorno in giorno. [...] Non è facile quello  stato di osservazione in cui non fate qualcosa, in cui non siete attivi, né  inattivi, in cui non state oziando e nemmeno non facendo; in cui l'attività  mentale dualistica è tenuta in acquiescenza e resta attiva soltanto  l'osservazione, né colui che fa, né colui che esperisce" .


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Ho pensato di vedere/considerare  l'abbandono come punto di arrivo,e non di partenza. Nel senso di "preparare il terreno" affinchè possa succedere. Ed alla base affinchè questo possa succedere ci deve essere - a mio avviso - un buon equilibrio interiore.
> Lasciando per un attimo da parte Heidegger,vorrei provare a fare un mix tra oriente ed occidente,nel senso di culture od aspetti culturali legati allo specifico tema. I giapponesi,ma potrei citare gli indiani od i cinesi,vedono la "pazienza" come equilibrio interiore. Per loro essa è molto importante. Chi è paziente è forte. Pazienza vuol dire trattenere le tendenze alle 7 emozioni: odio,adorazione,gioia,angoscia,collera,dolore,paura. Se non si lascia via libera - secondo loro - a queste sette, sarete "pazienti" e presto si capirà la sostanza delle cose e si potrà essere in armonia con chi e cosa ci circonda,per l'eternità.  Per semplificare cito alcuni brani tratti da un libro di Vimala Thakar :
> " Bisogna imparare che cos'è l'osservazione. Se io sono colui  che esperisce, allora verrò coinvolto nel processo di esperire, e non sarò  capace di osservare il movimento della mente. [...]
> Mentre sedevamo per qualche minuto in silenzio, dovete aver notato il pianto di  un bambino. La mente faceva resistenza? Se la mente resiste allora c'è una  frizione, e la frizione sfocia nella noia e nell'irritazione, e lo stato di  osservazione va perduto. Ogni reazione nasce dalla resistenza. [...] Non  resistete [...]. Avete mai notato le resistenze agli eventi della vita? [...]  L'emozione crea una resistenza, una divisione. Voi volete interpretare l'evento,  identificarlo, riconoscerlo, valutarlo, dargli un'etichetta e collocarlo nella  memoria sotto qualche categoria, in modo che tale esperienza vi sia utile per  un'ulteriore interpretazione degli eventi. Desideriamo avere una difesa, e le  esperienze sono parte del meccanismo di difesa, così come lo è la conoscenza.  Abbiamo paura di essere esposti alla vita, di vivere in uno stato di innocenza,  di assoluta, incondizionata vulnerabilità al nudo tocco della vita così com'è  [...]. Vogliamo coltivare le resistenze, acquisire risposte sotto forma di  esperienza, immagazzinarle nella memoria, cosicché si possa aprire il cassetto o  lo schedario della memoria, riferirsi a esso ogni qualvolta ci sia una sfida e  tirar fuori la risposta condizionata. [...]
> ...


"Dai la cera, togli la cera"
Scusa mi è venuta questa sintesi :mexican:


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Dai la cera, togli la cera"
> Scusa mi è venuta questa sintesi :mexican:


Karate kid.....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Karate kid.....


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> *Ho pensato di vedere/considerare  l'abbandono come punto di arrivo,e non di partenza. Nel senso di "preparare il terreno" affinchè possa succedere.* Ed alla base affinchè questo possa succedere ci deve essere - a mio avviso - un buon equilibrio interiore.
> Lasciando per un attimo da parte Heidegger,vorrei provare a fare un mix tra oriente ed occidente,nel senso di culture od aspetti culturali legati allo specifico tema. I giapponesi,ma potrei citare gli indiani od i cinesi,vedono la "pazienza" come equilibrio interiore. Per loro essa è molto importante. Chi è paziente è forte. Pazienza vuol dire trattenere le tendenze alle 7 emozioni: odio,adorazione,gioia,angoscia,collera,dolore,paura. Se non si lascia via libera - secondo loro - a queste sette, sarete "pazienti" e presto si capirà la sostanza delle cose e si potrà essere in armonia con chi e cosa ci circonda,per l'eternità.  Per semplificare cito alcuni brani tratti da un libro di Vimala Thakar :
> " Bisogna imparare che cos'è l'osservazione. Se io sono colui  che esperisce, allora verrò coinvolto nel processo di esperire, e non sarò  capace di osservare il movimento della mente. [...]
> Mentre sedevamo per qualche minuto in silenzio, dovete aver notato il pianto di  un bambino. La mente faceva resistenza? Se la mente resiste allora c'è una  frizione, e la frizione sfocia nella noia e nell'irritazione, e lo stato di  osservazione va perduto. Ogni reazione nasce dalla resistenza. [...] Non  resistete [...]. Avete mai notato le resistenze agli eventi della vita? [...]  L'emozione crea una resistenza, una divisione. Voi volete interpretare l'evento,  identificarlo, riconoscerlo, valutarlo, dargli un'etichetta e collocarlo nella  memoria sotto qualche categoria, in modo che tale esperienza vi sia utile per  un'ulteriore interpretazione degli eventi. Desideriamo avere una difesa, e le  esperienze sono parte del meccanismo di difesa, così come lo è la conoscenza.  Abbiamo paura di essere esposti alla vita, di vivere in uno stato di innocenza,  di assoluta, incondizionata vulnerabilità al nudo tocco della vita così com'è  [...]. Vogliamo coltivare le resistenze, acquisire risposte sotto forma di  esperienza, immagazzinarle nella memoria, cosicché si possa aprire il cassetto o  lo schedario della memoria, riferirsi a esso ogni qualvolta ci sia una sfida e  tirar fuori la risposta condizionata. [...]
> ...


Bellissimo questo passo!! Grazie. 

Sui grassetti. Parto da secondo, su cui sono pienamente d'accordo. E non penso possa essere altrimenti. Che poi è un preparare "strano", che si tratta di andare a riprendere saperi antichi, dentro, rendendosi conto di non sapere di sapere. O anche di rendersi conto di capire quello che si credeva già capito. 

Sul primo, non sono d'accordo invece. Io credo che l'abbandono sia un volano. più che un punto di arrivo o un punto di partenza. E credo anche che abbia diversi livelli di intensità, ognuno volano per altri ancora. 

Insomma, per dirla male, che meglio adesso non la so dire, un viaggio. Dove l'attenzione finisce per trovarsi sul viaggiare in sè. E dove gli arrivi sono semplicemente attraversamenti. Al voler andare Oltre. 
Il fascino che ci trovo io è esattamente nel fatto che non ci sia arrivo. Ma esplorazione. 

Ma ripeto...sono novizia.


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2015)

novizia de che


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> novizia de che


Del abbandono no? O non ho capito un tubo...


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Del abbandono no? O non ho capito un tubo...


Esatto!!! :up:



perplesso ha detto:


> novizia de che


----------

